# Looking for pics of Aristos on a Jetta



## sdlucky7 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey... Just wondering if anyone was running Aristos on their Jetta? If so, could you post up some pics? I like them, but I'm unsure of how they would look on a MkIV Jetta (Reflex Silver especially). 
Think of this as an open invitation to whore your Jettas!
Thanks for the help...


----------



## all_individual (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for pics of Aristos on a Jetta (sdlucky7)*

Here's a few pics off of some users (hopefully they don't mind). I'm in the market for a set as well, thus the reason I have pics saved. Sorry I don't have any reflex silver Jetta's, but these should give you an idea.


























_Modified by all_individual at 3:10 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## sdlucky7 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Looking for pics of Aristos on a Jetta (all_individual)*

Thanks for the pics... The more I see of them, the more I grow to like them...


----------



## sdlucky7 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Looking for pics of Aristos on a Jetta (sdlucky7)*

Borrowed from bolidas...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Looking for pics of Aristos on a Jetta (all_individual)*

i saw a guy running aristo on a reflex silver jet and it looked tight. he made a set of head lights too that had LED lights like the audis. it looked badass.


----------



## torque1523 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Looking for pics of Aristos on a Jetta (all_individual)*

your jetta is sitting right. That is so sweet


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

poor quality but there they are...going gloss black for spring


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (bink_420)*

another of my old gli..


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (vex004)*

mine is about to have theses on them.


----------

